# Circle City Monthly Ride, Orange CA, July 12, 2020



## tripple3 (Jul 5, 2020)

Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA JULY 12, 2020

What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday July 12th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.
It's Not the beach; we're Open.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2020)

Bump up tomorrows' ride.
See you there.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 12, 2020)

Small turnout: @mrg @Cory @sprocket @lounging and a guest from AZ named Rick
Thanks for the ride! And making the trip.  







Western Flyer washed and waxed, looking sharp!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 12, 2020)

What the heck was Cory riding? :eek:


----------



## mrg (Jul 12, 2020)

Small group but a great day to be out in the OC on the grn/blk Columbia!, didn’t take many pics tho, Oh and @Cory was riding a Dyno Tiki something!


----------

